# Checkr delays due to shutdown causing Uber to lock out existing drivers



## OldGuyinHarrisburg (Apr 11, 2020)

Checkr is taking more than the 30 days to complete some annual background checks on existing drivers. If Uber doesn't get the completed background check back from Checkr in the 30 day window they just shut the driver down. I have now been shut down going on day three. Their response - sorry but you will have to wait and not drive until Checkr gets around to completing the check. That's a great way to treat your drivers Uber!!


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

To uber you are like a skin tag. Ugly, annoying, and easily removable.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

*What exactly would you expect them to do?*


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Really? I joined Roadie this week and my report was done in 10 minutes. Not sure if its as in-depth as Uber's though? but they had also done my Uber report less than a month ago.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OldGuyinHarrisburg said:


> Checkr is taking more than the 30 days to complete some annual background checks on existing drivers. If Uber doesn't get the completed background check back from Checkr in the 30 day window they just shut the driver down. I have now been shut down going on day three. Their response - sorry but you will have to wait and not drive until Checkr gets around to completing the check. That's a great way to treat your drivers Uber!!


Checkr staff is also working at home . ..

Most D.M.V. Offices are closed.

Local and State Govt. Are working with reduced staff.

These are Trying times.

Wal Mart closes at 8:00 !


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Lyft did this to me a few weeks ago I just said whatever I'm not using them so I'll continue to do Uber Eats. Now Uber doing it is new to me they have a lot more at stake though then Lyft there Eats business has been at the bottom of the barrel for years compared to Grub Hub and Doordash now is not the time to lock out drivers but there dumb enough to do it while many are taking the unemployment time off. Uber Eats has risen lately in sales and helping fuel there revenue in what they have left to get out of it with no to little PAX left taking Uber.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I got an e-mail saying there will be a delay with my background check from Lyft and that I won't be able to drive during this time. That's fine I'm not driving at all right now but out of curiosity I turned on the app while in Roseville, CA and I immediately got a ping and it was in a PPZ! I declined I'm not driving right now and I didn't even have the car I use for rides.

Nothing from Uber yet on any background check delays...


----------



## Derek Norstadt (Oct 1, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> *What exactly would you expect them to do?*


I expect them to get off their ass, make a call to CHECKR and get the ball rolling. Both Uber and Lyft!

LYFT submitted my background check to CHECKR on March24. Then locked me out until it's complete. I'm a five+ year driver. 
I've contacted them multiple times.

In the same time, I've had background checks COMPLETED with CHECKR from DoorDash, Grubhub, and Instacart. So Lyft is full of shit.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

LOL.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Based on recent news....I wonder if Uber cant afford to pay their Checkr bill?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

tryingforthat5star said:


> Lyft did this to me a few weeks ago I just said whatever I'm not using them so I'll continue to do Uber Eats. Now Uber doing it is new to me they have a lot more at stake though then Lyft there Eats business has been at the bottom of the barrel for years compared to Grub Hub and Doordash now is not the time to lock out drivers but there dumb enough to do it while many are taking the unemployment time off. Uber Eats has risen lately in sales and helping fuel there revenue in what they have left to get out of it with no to little PAX left taking Uber.


Your only one in millons do you think they really care about you.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Derek Norstadt said:


> I expect them to get off their ass, make a call to CHECKR and get the ball rolling. Both Uber and Lyft!
> 
> LYFT submitted my background check to CHECKR on March24. Then locked me out until it's complete. I'm a five+ year driver.
> I've contacted them multiple times.
> ...


So, what you're saying is...Lyft needs a laxative? &#129300;

And with all the layoffs, Uber is probably too busy chasing its own tail right now - to know exactly how to get up off of it and do stuff.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Update: So my background check went through with Uber last night and came back today fine and no locking me out of the app. Lyft on the other hand is at a stall not sure what there doing but I don't really care.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

tryingforthat5star said:


> Update: So my background check went through with Uber last night and came back today fine and no locking me out of the app. Lyft on the other hand is at a stall not sure what there doing but I don't really care.


i only drive lyft if i am short of beer $'s and totally desperate...


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Never put all your eggs in one basket, have a Plan B, Otherwise you will be at their mercy .


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

kevin92009 said:


> Never put all your eggs in one basket, have a Plan B, Otherwise you will be at their mercy .


Isnt plan B a pill that chicks take?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

They wanna lock us out because they are slow anyways. No business with the shutdown


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> Isnt plan B a pill that chicks take?


yes , that too &#128514;


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I had to do a Lyft background check this evening and my Checkr background check took less than an hour to be completed and approved by Lyft. 

I forgot how to use the Lyft app and I was hit by four back to back pings and I was afraid to touch the screen to exit driver mode during the ping. This of course resulted in an instant email from Lyft telling me not to do that again. Whoops.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Me too unable to drive because checkr not completing background. Meanwhile I joined postmates passed the background from checkr then I I got a copy of complete background check and emailed it to Lyft. No response been 5 days. This is what happened when robots are in charge.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I thought Goober wasn't using checker anymore


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I thought Goober wasn't using checker anymore


It is Checkr and did Goober quit to not be using Checkr anymore? Any Ber driver has to be subject to Checkr background checks. I purposely call it Ber instead of Uber


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

My Uber one went through fine but my Lyft one never did.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

My Lyft initiated April 29 still pending. Postmates initiated may 15. Completed may 15. Got a pdf copy from checkr of the complete background and emailed it to Lyft. No reply


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tryingforthat5star said:


> My Uber one went through fine but my Lyft one never did.


It's Lyft that is doing a secret money giving to Checkr to keep us deactivated for some purpose of saving money on insurance and only keeping the most Busy drivers driving while we partime or fly drivers get secretly deactivated


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> My Lyft initiated April 29 still pending. Postmates initiated may 15. Completed may 15. Got a pdf copy from checkr of the complete background and emailed it to Lyft. No reply


Exactly so how is Uber able to pull this off and Postmates but then Lyft can't it make's no sense to me. Good way to get caught in some kind of act like Ozzyoz just said.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

OldGuyinHarrisburg said:


> Checkr is taking more than the 30 days to complete some annual background checks on existing drivers. If Uber doesn't get the completed background check back from Checkr in the 30 day window they just shut the driver down. I have now been shut down going on day three. Their response - sorry but you will have to wait and not drive until Checkr gets around to completing the check. That's a great way to treat your drivers Uber!!


How odd, I got my background done in 48hrs when I applied for Instacar. Don't see why they would take 30+ days for Fuber.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

Uber is indeed still using Checkr, for both the criminal and MVR report. Lyft still uses Checkr for criminal history, but they no longer use it for your MVR report. They used Samba Safety instead.


----------



## netta (7 mo ago)

tbh checkr is full of shit.. they say they are doing everything they can to help clear you when in fact they are not doing anything. you cant even get ahold of someone if u entered something wrong. its always the same song and dance oh click this link and then upload a file but when u do that they email you back saying that they dont take documents then u get redirected to uber, and uber my friends dont know nothing either, no offense but theres always a person that dont speak english clearly and they act like they dont understand or hear you when u tell them the problem. to me they need to find another way to check the backrounds cause this is rubbish. seems like they all run the backrounds threw the same thing.


----------

